# How to mount "disc image"



## giza9999 (Nov 7, 2002)

I have some "Disc Images" , made by Roxio Toast. 
I search a utility which can MOUNT this "disk image" easily.
Thanks


----------



## jamerican (Nov 7, 2002)

Do you want to burn them in Toast to disc? If so, go to "Other" in the Toast menu and select "Disc Image".


----------



## giza9999 (Nov 7, 2002)

no... I just want to MOUNT ONLY so this disc image appear on my screen (harddisk in harddisk)
thanks


----------



## jamerican (Nov 7, 2002)

Then I would suggest that you use the Apple Disk Copy (in Applications - Utilities) to create your disk copy. Toast disc copies are only useable in Toast AFAIK.


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 7, 2002)

You can use Toast to mount a Toast image...


----------



## twister (Nov 7, 2002)

Did you try stuffit?


----------

